# *Help Needed* Engine number



## ben_harmer32 (Feb 16, 2012)

Hi all, my friend is looking at buying a r35 gtr, he has noticed at some point the engine number had changed on the v5s and the paper work - originally had 011641 then had been changed to 013741A would their be any other reason other than a engine swap? Has no paper work about one. Also anyone know what the A stands for? Many thanks for any help!


----------

